# Meerforellenfänge Mai 2006



## toddy (1. Mai 2006)

Was hier reingehört wist IHR ja alle !!
Vie Spass u Petri Heil !!!!
:m :m :m


----------



## Kieler_Ostufer (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Mai 2006*

Moin Moin!!

Der Thread ist ja noch viel zu jungfräulich - geht denn keiner mehr los...

Wann: 01.05. 11.30h - 15.30h
Wo: Kieler Förde
Wie: Spinnfischen
Köder: Blinker 15g, 22g blau-silber
Wetter: vereinzelt bedeckt sonst sonnig
Temp: Luft ca 12 Wasser 8(?)
Wind: 40 km/h Ost
Fisch: kein Silber, ein maßiger Dorsch
Sonstiges: einen Kontakt leider verrissen und die rechte Socke ist doch leider etwas zu nass geworden - jetzt heisst es suchen...


----------



## donlotis (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Mai 2006*



			
				Kieler_Ostufer schrieb:
			
		

> Der Thread ist ja noch viel zu jungfräulich - geht denn keiner mehr los...




Hallo, ich würde ja gerne, aber hier am Rhein eine MeFo zu erwischen... da gewinne ich eher im Lotto!

Gruß donlotis


----------



## JunkieXL (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Mai 2006*

Wann: 02.05.06
Wo: Küste MV
Wie: Watfischen
Köder: Möre Silda 18g schwarz/kupfer brachte den erfolg (spöket und Snaps wollten se nicht)
Uhrzeit: 18.15 - 21.00Uhr
Fisch: Jop 45cm Mefo auf Möre und eine größere nach dem ersten sprung und der darauf folgenden Flucht verloren!

War nen super Sonnenunergang an diesem Abend, war fast Ententeichwetter, aber wunderschön. Leider hab ich noch keine neue Digicam das wären super Fotos geworden.


----------



## Dr. Komix (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Mai 2006*

Ist es nicht zu warm im Mai für Forellen? Oder geht da noch einiges?


----------



## marioschreiber (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Mai 2006*

Dat geht das ganze Jahr über !
Nur die Tageszeiten ändern sich.


----------



## MeFoMan (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Mai 2006*

*Tach zusammen!*

MeFo-Angler sind schon bekloppt! Ich habe mich am Samstag um 5 Uhr ins Auto geschwungen und habe für einen Tagestrip die 430 KM zum WH Strand abgerissen|kopfkrat . Viel Fahrerei, aber besser als Ostsee-Entzug ;-)

Hier die Fakten:

Wann: 06.05. 8.15h - 13.00h
Wo: WH Steilufer
Wie: BellyBoat
Köder: Spöket 18 Gr. / rot-schwarz
Wetter: sonnig
Temp: Luft ca 15 Wasser 10
Wind: 5-6/h Ost (?)
Fische: 1 Meerforelle 60 cm, 3 Dorsche (50 - 60 cm), einige kleine Dorsche#6


----------



## pepp-eric (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Mai 2006*

@ MeFoMan

Glückwunsch! 

Da kommen schon die Westfalen angereist um den Nordlichtern zu zeigen, dass an der SH-Küste bei dem Wetter noch was zu fangen ist.


----------



## mot67 (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Mai 2006*



			
				donlotis schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, ich würde ja gerne, aber hier am Rhein eine MeFo zu erwischen... da gewinne ich eher im Lotto!
> 
> Gruß donlotis



dat würd ich gar nich so laut sagen, n kumpel fängt im frühsommer regelmässig blanke meerforellen im main bei frankfurt, 
als beifang beim blinkern auf hecht/barsch/zander kurz vor ner staustufe (bisher immerhin 5 stück in den letzten paar jahren).
die sind vorher auch bei dir vorbei gekommen


----------



## salmohunter (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Mai 2006*

Ist jemand von euch verrückten Mefojägern am Donnerstag oder Freitag morgens nähe Neustadt oder / und Umgebung unterwegs ?
Wäre nett einen von euch zu treffen. Falls ihr einen blauen Ford Van mit Hannover Kennzeichen irgendwo rumstehen seht bin ich mit sicherheit in der Nähe am Fliegen baden 
Bis denne & TL    :q
Dieter


----------



## Kieler_Ostufer (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Mai 2006*

Moin!

Wann: 09.05. 19h - 21h
Wo: Heikendorfer Bucht
Wie: Wat
Köder: Boss (schwarz) 16g, sowie Springerfliegetest
Wetter: sonnig
Temp: Luft ca 15 Wasser ca 9 ?
Wind: wenig Ost
Fische: nüscht

War absolut nix zu machen - nichtmal einen Anfasser.


----------



## Micky (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Mai 2006*

*Wann:* 10.05. (17:30 - 20:00)
*Wo:* WH Steilküste
*Wie:* Spinnfischen
*Köder:* Blinker 22g bronze/schwarz, Spöket rot/schwarz, blau/silber und ne Springerfliege
*Wetter:* SONNE SATT
*Wasser:* GLASKLAR
*Temp:* Luft ca 20 Grad
*Wind:* ENTENTEICH !!!
*Fisch:* NÜX

Traumhaftes Wetter, wäre gerne mit dem Belly rausgeschippert, aber zeittechnisch war es etwas eng. *Gruß an den Kollegen aus Ditmarschen/Kiel.*
Hatte "einen" Nachläufer und danach für ca. 10 Minuten 3 (!) Mefo´s die direkt vor meinen Füßen Ihre Runden drehten. Egal welcher Spöket, oder Blinker, Spinnstops, zügig durchgezogen, kaum eine merkbare Reaktion bei den Jungs. Selbst auf die vorgeknotete Fliege hatten sie keinen Bock, die ich nach etlichen Versuchen mit Blinker dann auch ohne Blinker mit der Spinnrute "ausgeworfen" habe. Die schwammen immer nur auf die Fliege zu und sind dann wieder abgedreht - Traumhaft anzusehen, aber GRAUSAM fürs Selbstbewusstsein #d. Dann war der Spuk plötzlich vorbei... Vielleicht war die Farbe der Fliege zu knallig (orange/pink), ich weiß es nicht, hatte jedenfalls nix anderes mit...   

So langsam werd ich bekloppt im Kopf !!!#q


----------



## Wulli (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Mai 2006*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> [
> So langsam werd ich bekloppt im Kopf !!!#q



....willkommen im Club!!!:q |director: |clown: |smash: |scardie: |motz: :e 

Wulli


----------



## salmohunter (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Mai 2006*

Dunnerlittchen.. seit Tagen keine Mefofänge und am WE wollte ich angreifen.....
Seid Ihr nur zu faul zum schreiben     oder wird zZ. wirklich nüscht gefangen  ??

Gruß & TL 
Dieter


----------



## donlotis (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Mai 2006*

Hallo,

das habe ich auch schon bemerkt. Auch auf einer dänischen Seite (fangster.dk) haben die Fangmeldungen von Mefos drastisch abgenommen. Die haben sich, glaube ich, in kurzer Zeit voll gefressen und stehen jetzt Gott wer weiß wo... Aber ich werde sie finden!

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Micky (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Mai 2006*

Ich denke mal, dass sich die Hornies im Zweifelsfall eher den Blinker oder Spöki schnappen als ne MEFO... (Soviel zur Theorie)


----------



## Dorschi (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Mai 2006*

Muß noch meine 42er auf Als vom 8. 5. nachreichen gefangen im Sonnenuntergang auf Möhre!


----------



## MefoProf (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Mai 2006*

Ist wirklich ziemlich tote Hose bisher. Habe nur ein paar Untermassige gefangen, sowie eine um die 40, die mir direkt am Strand entwischt ist. Ansonsten auch nur gaaanz vorsichtige Bisse und Nachläufer. Das war übrigens auch schon so bevor die Hornies kamen. Werde demnächst sobald die Möglichkeit besteht es mal weiter draussen mit dem Boot versuchen.


----------



## Dorschi (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Mai 2006*

Irgendwie scheint Möhre noch gut zu laufen. Die Sandringler müssten doch eigentlich durch sein, oder erinnern sich die Trouts noch an das lecker Fresschen?


----------



## hornhechteutin (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Mai 2006*

Moin Moin ,
Wann: 23.5.2006 ca 20 Uhr 
Wo: Dahme Leuchturm Pssss Geheimstelle am Riff |supergri 
Wie: nicht lachen mit Wasserkugel 
Köder: Heringsfetzten
Wetter: sonnig mit bischen Wolken
Temp: Luft ca 16 Wasser 8(?)
Wind: SW 4
Fisch: 53cm  Mefo 
Sonstiges: meine erste Mefo dieses Jahr |jump:  und dann auf Wasserkugel mit Heringsfetzten |rolleyes . Hab 15 Minuten drillen müssen weil wie sollte es sein kein Kescher dabei wollten ja auf Hornis . Mein Kumpel Rainer hatte aber die Schnurkorb für´s Fliegenfischen um uind den haben wir als Kescher umfunktioniert . Bild folgt , bin viel zu happy um es jetzt einzulesen usw.|supergri 

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael , der Glückliche :q


----------



## uwe103 (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Mai 2006*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch

dem überglücklichen Fänger.

Mensch Micha, wenn ich dass so lese, üner lege ich, ob ich am 01.06. (arbeitsfrei) nicht doch hochkomme. Wenn keine MeFo, dann doch bestimmt Hornies.

Gab es in Dahme eigentlcih auch Hornifänge zu verzeichnen oder nur die MeFo?


----------



## hornhechteutin (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Mai 2006*

Moin Moin ,


			
				uwe103 schrieb:
			
		

> Gab es in Dahme eigentlcih auch Hornifänge zu verzeichnen oder nur die MeFo?




Hatten auch 6 Hornis . War aber mühselig weil sehr viel Kraut im Wasser war und ist wie ich gerade festgestellt hab . Bringt kein Spaß zur Zeit viel Wind 0 Bisserkennung und dann noch Kraut .

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## goeddoek (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Mai 2006*

Möööööööööööönsch, Micha #6 #6 #6 

Super #6  

|schild-g  und Petri Heil zur Meerforelle. Vor ein paar Tagen noch über Mefos auf Heringsfetzen gesprochen, da macht der Bursche seine Drohung wahr  #6 

Wär ja gern noch ein paar Tage mit Dir und dem Typen mit dem komischen Akzent   angeln gegangen


----------



## HD4ever (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Mai 2006*

Heringsfetzen gehen echt gut !
Hab ich auch schon schöne Fänge drauf gehabt ....
vor allem in Hafenbecken ....
aber so langsam scheinen die Mefos nur nochmal vereinzelt vorzukommen ....
also Zeit genug im Sommer an meiner ganzen Schleppausrüstung für die nächste Saison zu basteln ... |bla:


----------



## djoerni (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Mai 2006*

michael herzlichen glückwunsch! bist du am wochenende an der küste? werde samstag oder sonntag je nach wetterlage hornies jagen gehen! wer mit möchte kurz melden!

gruß jörn


----------



## mefohunter84 (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Mai 2006*

Na Micha, dann auch von mir noch ein  |schild-g   zu der schönen Meerforelle. #6 

Ja ja, so ist`s meistens. Wenn man garnicht mehr damit rechnet, schwupps, dann passierts. Aber in diesem Falle ja ein gaaaaanz willkommener "Beifang". :q  :m


----------



## forellenhunter81 (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Mai 2006*

Hallo Meerforellenfreunde!

War gestern und vorgestern mit 3 Freunden zum Dorschangeln auf Rügen. Da es von anfang an mit geschleppten Wobblern sehr gut lief, haben wir es immer dann probiert, wenn auf Pilker eine längere Zeit nichts passierte. Gestern dann war es soweit, nach etlichen Dorschdrills, war mal wieder die Wobbelrute krum, doch statt der dumpfen Kopfschläge der Dorsche setzte mir dieser Gegner etwas mehr zur Wehr. Nach kurzem Schütteln kam auch schon die erste Flucht, bei der mir 20m von der Rolle gezogen wurden. Dann konnte ich etwas Schnur gewinnen und meinen Gegner etwas in Richtung Boot bugsieren. Dabei machte der Fisch eine Ehrenrunde ums Boot und ich konnte das erste mal eine silbrige Silhouette des Fisches erkennen. Sofort war mein Puls auf 180. Dann kam wieder eine dieser nervenaufreibenden Fluchten über 40-50m, wobei der Fisch in Richtung Grund strebte. Da dachte ich erst an einen Lachs, wie sich aber später rausstellte war es aber "nur" ne Mefo. Nach 20 min Drill war es dann endlich soweit und die silberne Schönheit konnte gekeschert werden. Einfach geil!!!!! 


Wann: 27.05. 11 30h
Wo: Rügen
Wie: Schleppen
Köder: Wobbler
Wetter: bedeckt
Temp: Luft ca 18 Wasser 14
Wind: 2-3 aus Südwest
Fisch: 70 cm (8 1/2 Pf)


----------



## goeddoek (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Mai 2006*

Moin forellenhunter81 #h 

Petri Heil und |schild-g  zum tollen Fang #6 

Da wirst Du Dich wohl in "Meer"forellenhunter81  umbenennen müssen, oder |kopfkrat :q :q :q


----------



## Flala - Flifi (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Mai 2006*

Moin!

Sacht mal, gehn hier auch Mefo-Fangmeldungen aus den Flüssen rein? Und falls nein, wo muß ich die suchen ?

Gruß und Petri Heil!

Martin


----------



## Marcus van K (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Mai 2006*

Moinsen,

Na dann Petri, mefohunter81

@Flala-Flifi und wenn es hier nicht reingehört möchte ich es trotzdem gern wissen #h  Also in die Tasten gahauen......

Möchte noch ne Mefo nachreichen von diesem We von einem Arbeitskollegen.

Beim Angeln vom Boot in der Mecklenburger Bucht Wasser ca 3-4 Meter tiefe.
Einen Brummer von 78cm und knappen 10 Pfund auf Blinker.

Mal sehen ob ich da noch n pic bekomme.....


----------



## salmohunter (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Mai 2006*

War ja echt Mau ..im Mai mit Mefofängen...ist aber kein Grund den Juni -Tröööt wegzulassen.. 

TL 
Dieter


----------

